# suppliers



## ontario (Feb 21, 2009)

Where can I purchase ( In Canada) preps supplies like mylar bags, buckets as well as food like #10 cans of dehydrated eggs, butter, veg, etc? Have lots of leads on US buit need CDN suppliers. Also looking for MREs in Canada. Thnks


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

in Canada we are more limited in supplies and selection. 
mylar bags, and a few food items and other survival supplies can be bought from
SSC
I have bought mylar bags from them.
there is also www.bauly.com
they have freeze dried food, not sure if they are in #10 tins though.
I buy Mountain House foods from
Outdoor Gear - Mountain Equipment Co-op (MEC) - quipement d'activits de grande nature
you have to look for them on the website under camping hiking supplies.
there is also
fcsurplus.ca (forest city surplus)
they have food under camping supplies.
a few selections of MH foods, thats all.
there is a site you can check out also,
Dri-Harvest Foods - Freeze-Dried and Dehydrated Foods
they have #10 tins of dehydrated foods. 
i dont like the prices, but considering trying to get food across the border, its probably equal in the long run.
i cant think of any other sites at the moment, I sure wish we had the same opportunities americans have...


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

oh there is also this one:
KI Canada | Heating & Food

they have some MREs, foods, survival supplies and other neat stuff.


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

this one sometimes has MREs
you have to click on "purchase now" to see the selection, sometimes they dont have them in stock...

Meal Kit Supply Canada


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I buy all my restaurant supplies and equipment from Nella. They are a family owned and operated business. They can hook you up with bag sealers vac pack machines etc. Open a commercial account with them - tell then you have a home business making health food or something. You'll get most supplies at restaurant prices 20% off. You'll get even bigger discounts on large equipment. If it is made by OMCAN which is their house brand expect 30% to 40% off on the equipment. They ship across Canada.

http://www.nellacutlery.ca/


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

as for buckets, you can buy them from survivalpro, but I got some for like a dollar each at a bulk food store here in town. some restaurants and food stores just throw them out, check around.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

HEY! What's with all the USA-hate? Don't you know our economy is in trouble? We NEED those Canadian $$$ !


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

The_Blob said:


> HEY! What's with all the USA-hate? Don't you know our economy is in trouble? We NEED those Canadian $$$ !


With our Canadian dollar sitting at about $0.799 US, it's more expensive for us to buy items from the US. Plus, when it comes time to ship, it costs more to ship it (no free shipping on any orders, regardless of size), and we get stuck with duties (taxes) and brokerage fees when stuff crosses the border.

I've ordered thin plastic material (clear headlight film) from the US... cost me $20 + $10 to ship... plus $5 in taxes... plus $35 in brokerage fees... all for something that fit inside a regular envelope.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Buying American stuff is too expensive. You need to devalue your currency a little more. Then we'll be in a position to buy.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

dtompsett said:


> With our Canadian dollar sitting at about $0.799 US, it's more expensive for us to buy items from the US. Plus, when it comes time to ship, it costs more to ship it (no free shipping on any orders, regardless of size), and we get stuck with duties (taxes) and brokerage fees when stuff crosses the border.
> 
> I've ordered thin plastic material (clear headlight film) from the US... cost me $20 + $10 to ship... plus $5 in taxes... plus $35 in brokerage fees... all for something that fit inside a regular envelope.


Stay away from UPS - that is the killer to buying from the USA. Insist that the products ship via USPS (Postal Service) and both you and the shipper will save a huge amount of money on shipping / duty / brokerage and only need to pay GST / PST on the actual product - no taxes on the delivery charges.

Whenever I buy something online I always state that if the company ships via anything other than USPS to cancel my order. I have also told the companies that if they ship via anything but USPS that I will refuse the order and will not pay any charges. So far - I haven't had to refuse any delivery.


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

a #10 tin of powdered milk here in Canada is 40 dollars CDN, plus shipping,
a #10 tin of milk from the USA from several sites, is 20 dollars US, plus shipping.
which is cheaper?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Not sure. How much would customs charge you?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Is any of this sold on Ebay? 

I've never had any complaints when selling stuff to Canadians on Ebay...

just asking


----------



## RedRocker (Nov 6, 2008)

Anybody tried Efoodsdirect?


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

i havent tried any american company yet, and that one is american. but there are some things I cant seem to find here in Canada, and one is the canned meat in #10 tins, freezedried. we have FD meat but it isnt in tins for long term storage. so I may have to try buying from the USA eventually to get some meat sotcked. But for now I am just doing Canadian buying trying to save money.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

well... it looks like $20 USD = $25.03 CAD for your powdered milk example idk what the difference in S&H is but I would assume it isn't that much, get a US friend to send you 'gifts' postally, idk if you get tariffs on those


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

see I think it IS cheaper to buy the milk from the US. even with shipping. I still have to pay shipping from the canadian supplier. I think I will try that.
as long as it isnt shipped other than USPS it shoudl be okay.


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

I have been checking out prices. you know it may very well be cheaper to get food from the USA. get this, a #10 tin of powdered butter from the site inCanada is 81.00 CDN, the same thing from the USA is 20 bucks US.
even with shipping and all, this is cheaper, way cheaper.
how can they get away with charging us those high prices?


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

MaryV said:


> how can they get away with charging us those high prices?


Solution... become a supplier! Find out where these people are buying their stuff, become a distributor, and start selling it to us fellow Canadians!

Buying in volume = increased discounts... and a potential source of income! I would do it, if I had more storage space and more time to ship stuff.

Heck, I would even consider doing "group buys" with locals... if anyone lived close to me.


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

what a great idea! I had thought of it, I do have all the time in the world as I dont work now, but wouldnt have a clue how to, besides i live in a small apt, have no car, and not much in cash reserves...but you know, dri-harvest.com has a monopoly here in Canada because as far as i have been able to find, they are the ONLY producers of #10 tins, there may be another one that i dont know about yet, but if so, they sure arent advertising. so they can charge whatever they like, if canadians dont research they will assume they must pay those prices...
one of the american companies, I think it was cherubim foods, told me to try to get a group together and order together, but I am pretty much alone here in my area. I could tell you where i live in private I guess...but not on the list.
you never know we might live near each other.


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

right now I have a lot of plans in my head, but the reality hits when I get my credit card bill each month, I have to wait for a bit before I go buying more.
but I am still researching.
for instance, survival pro food prices are more than at bauly.com
bauly has powdered butter for half the price of survival pro. some prices are equal but butter and whole egg powder is half the price at bauly.
just info for anyone looking to buy those items.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

here's the bauly price list as a pdf

http://www.bauly.com/Site/Home_files/NewBaulyPriceList.pdf

anybody got the goods on the cheapest US company?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Dean said:


> Not sure. How much would customs charge you?


The problem isn't just customs - it is the whole system built around customs.

Non-bonded carriers (like UPS) charge for bringing the product across the border, charge a percentage of the value of the products as they cross the border, charge duty, taxes, brokerage fees - then charge taxes on all of that which can easily take a $20(US) product and turn it into a $60(CD) product.

In the case of MaryV's posting, a #10 Tin of powder-butter is $20(US), add shipping, duties, taxes, brokerage, more taxes - then profit it comes up to $80 - then the Canadian company needs to cover re-shipping and because they re-sell, they charge provincial / federal taxes on both the product and shipping and by the time MaryV has it at her door it might be $100.

Bonded carriers (like the PostalService) can bring products across the border for "free" and the only bill beyond the actual product would be the taxes on this side of the border (GST / PST) based on the Canadian-equvilant-value of the product. Again, in the example of MaryV's posting, the #10 Tin of powdered butter would be $20(US) + GST/PST(CD) = $30(CD).


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

Internet Grocer told me they ship to Canada, and they use USPS so they might be all right to order from.
I am not ready to order anything right now, I am concentrating on dehydrating my own veggies and fruits and storing rice etc. For those items I want to order, it will have to wait a bit while I get my finances under control, lol.


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

check out this canadian site for long term food storage
Welcome to In Case Of :: Solutions for Self-Reliant Living


----------

